# Any suggestions for airbrush makeup?



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

I recently got an airbrush and I'm confused as to what the most economical (best working but not too expensive) airbrush makeup would be. Should I just use watered down Mehron liquid makeup or splurge on the real stuff?


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins (Jun 28, 2008)

best thing to use is the stuff that is made for it, but it your pushed for money, the water based fabric stuff you can get at micheal's craft store works, just as long as you clean the face before, use an antiperspirent before you add the makeup, and to clean it off, use baby wipes. i've done this before, and some folks actually handle the waterbased stuff better because it is waterbased and not alcohol based like the professional stuff. just be careful and always talk your "model" through whatever you are doing...


----------

